# Getting a divorce in the US while I’m in the Philippines?



## Jesse53 (3 mo ago)

I’m currently living in the Philippines and I’m trying to figure out if I can get a divorce in the US while I’m in the Philippines. 
I did not get married in the Philippines, but in the US. Trying to avoid having to travel to US to get it done.
Anybody have any experience with this?


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

The easiest option is for you to get divorced in Guam as they only require like 7 days to establish residency so you can file there.
I had a buddy who did this a few years ago. He organized everything with a divorce attorney there then flew in on Day 1.
He spent the next 6-7 days like a vacation; relaxing on the beach, seeing the sights, etc.
On Day 8 (if I remember correctly) the attorney was able to file for divorce for him and he was able to leave.

The only catch is that you and your future ex will need to agree on everything.
If she doesnt agree and wont the paperwork, then Guam may not work for you.

Good luck!


----------



## Jesse53 (3 mo ago)

Thanks for the info. Lol…I’m trying to do this as cheaply as I can. I had heard of this, but I’ll look into it again. It seems like it was a little spendy. 
if I absolutely have to, I’ll use it as an excuse to take a vacation and visit my son in the US.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Guam is a very expensive place, good idea to get this done in the US.

Hotels back in 1991 were over $100 a day and real crap holes.


----------



## KatanaDV20 (Mar 27, 2020)

I feel for this sort of thing its best done back in the home country if possible. Specially if you hit roadblocks thrown up by your ex (hopefully not).

Being there in person will ensure you tie up all loose ends, deal with stuff more easily. Once all done will bring bigger peace of mind. Then once done you fly out with a fresh life ahead. Good luck hope it goes quick and smooth.


----------



## Jesse53 (3 mo ago)

Thanks guys. The ex is definitely on board about getting divorced. Thank god!
I was just hoping I wouldn’t have to make a trip back just to deal with this. But, it is what it is.


----------



## Lunkan (Aug 28, 2020)

Jesse53 said:


> I was just hoping I wouldn’t have to make a trip back just to deal with this. But, it is what it is.


 Do US courts demand you are there? Nowadays much can be done at distance. Signed documents can be send by e g FedEx IF not allowed with other verification.


----------



## Jesse53 (3 mo ago)

Depends on the state and the court. Some require you to show up, others could care less. I’m doing research now to try and find answers to just that question. If I could video conference that would simplify things.


----------



## louiedepalma (9 mo ago)

Serving you papers seems challenging. I suppose the judge would accept it from a foreign country but that may cost more than the plane ticket.


----------



## HondaGuy (Aug 6, 2012)

Most US courts will only process divorces of those who have "residency" in their jurisdictions.
If you have residency (even on paper) someplace in the US, you can probably get divorced there pretty quickly.
She would probably need to sign an appearance waiver so she doesnt have to physically appear in the US court but an attorney in that area should be able to confirm.
I suggested Guam because you only have to be there 7 days to establish residency. The attorney there should be able to help you with the waiver paperwork so she doesnt have to travel to Guam.

I would recommend just compare the costs of travel + lodging + food of Guam vs wherever your residency is.
I just looked on Kayak and round trip flight to Guam is $517 on United and hotels start at $67/night.
Neither option will be cheap, but you'll most likely need to appear in person before a judge somewhere.

Good luck!


----------

